# Custom cycling kits...a good idea? or why bother?



## pittcanna

I have a thing for being a little flashy, not just on the bike but everywhere in my life.

Since i used to cosplay as one of my hobbies i thought i could bring the fun to cycling.

When i was a runner i used to wear to some of hero costumes just for s's and g's for example


----------



## DaveG

Well, if you don't mind putting up with a bit of ridicule, go for it. I personally have to draw the line on wearing underwear over your costume though


----------



## TricrossRich

Go for it.....


----------



## BCSaltchucker

my dammed cheap watch, Says it is dec 14, but turns out it is April 1


----------



## Oxtox

um, I'm gonna have to find some eye bleach and get back to you on this...


----------



## pittcanna

BCSaltchucker said:


> my dammed cheap watch, Says it is dec 14, but turns out it is April 1


I am serious it is dec 14.


----------



## myhui

Come over to where I am.

For het cosplay year round: Japan Town.

For gay cosplay once a year: West Hollywood's Halloween gay pride parade.


----------



## jajichan

That's really weird.


----------



## myhui

There's a group here that puts on criteriums before major events, if that event has a course that is fast and safe for cycling. Examples include marathons and car races.

Well, they can put on a criterium before the parade on the day of Halloween, since the parade only starts after dark.

The criterium will feature cyclists in cosplay costumes.


----------



## myhui

jajichan said:


> That's really weird.


It's not weird to the participants.


----------



## BCSaltchucker

myhui said:


> It's not weird to the participants.


folks have their enthusiasms. There is plenty of eccentricity in cycling for sure. This one goes across most folks' boundaries into weirdness though. Kind like how cyclists were seen in the 1970s as very weird.



> Cosplay (コスプレ kosupure?), is a portmanteau of costume play, is a performance art in which participants called cosplayers wear costumes and fashion accessories to represent a specific character or idea that is usually identified with a unique name. Cosplayers often interact to create a subculture centered on role play.


----------



## jajichan

myhui said:


> It's not weird to the participants.


He's not participating in anything. He's just doing something very strange for attention.


----------



## dougclaysmith

Am I'm the only guy that to had to goggle cosplay?

Just my two cents, Please don't. The cycling community already takes a lot of crap for our outfits, Please don't add any ammo.


----------



## myhui

http://www.comic-con.org/about

The term cosplay came from Japan, where they've had a long tradition of acting out fantasies of their favorite comic book characters.

North America caught on recently with the Comic Cons, and attendees dress up as their favorite comic book characters.

Thus, this has become a worldwide movement.

The big difference is that in Japan, they do this out on the streets. In North America, it is only done inside a convention hall.


----------



## velodog

pittcanna said:


> I have a thing for being a little flashy, not just on the bike but everywhere in my life.
> 
> Since i used to cosplay as one of my hobbies i thought i could bring the fun to cycling.
> 
> When i was a runner i used to wear to some of hero costumes just for s's and g's for example i made 2 running outifts for fun
> 
> 
> 
> I already have a cosplay crossover for cycling my yowapedal kit
> View attachment 302385
> 
> 
> what say you all?


You might be better served with a pair of proper cycling shoes and clipless pedals.


----------



## JCavilia

I'm not sure what you're looking for here in terms of reactions. You can wear whatever you want. The stuff you've proposed would look pretty weird to most road cyclists, but a lot of cycling clothes look pretty weird to most regular people, so they probably wouldn't notice. 

When you think about it, wearing the jersey of your favorite pro cyclist is a lot like cosplay already. 

I had to google it, too.


----------



## myhui

Wearing a Lounge jersey with your avatar and user name on it is the ultimate cosplay.

🐰


----------



## pittcanna

I am not going to wear a costume on a bike LOL.

I am going to get a custom designed cycling kit. sort of like those hero cycling kits.

like this for example.


----------



## JCavilia

pittcanna said:


> I am not going to wear a costume on a bike LOL.
> 
> I am going to get a custom designed cycling kit. sort of like those hero cycling kits.


I'm not sure I get the distinction, but that's cool.

If it makes you happy and you have the money, go for it. I'm pretty sure nobody will notice.

On second thought, I'm not sure you need to spend the money on custom stuff. Google "superman cycling jersey" or spiderman, etc.

I can't see me getting into cosplay, but I might wear one of these:


----------



## myhui

Be careful of copyright infringement.

Make sure you have a Princess Leia costume too.


----------



## myhui

JCavilia said:


> I can't see me getting into cosplay, but I might wear one of these:
> View attachment 302413


But, that is cosplay.


----------



## BCSaltchucker

way weirder is this annual bike ride in Vancouver. I knew a few folks who rode in it too! no chamois to hide their excitement


----------



## milkbaby

Why ask permission from a group of about anonymous forum members? Just do it already!

Personally, I think it would be awesome, especially if you dressed as a bear because everybody loves a bear riding a bicycle.


----------



## ibericb

jajichan said:


> That's really weird.


meh ... just normal everyday dress in Key West.


----------



## jajichan

.....


----------



## craiger_ny

DaveG said:


> Well, if you don't mind putting up with a bit of ridicule, go for it. I personally have to draw the line on wearing underwear over your costume though


----------



## JCavilia

myhui said:


> But, that is cosplay.


Huh. I guess I've been cosplaying (is that the right usage? Is it a verb?) as Greg Lemond all these years when I wear my old "Z" jersey.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

A new niche in the cycling community...
.
.
"Super Fred".
.
This is bordering on "really weird".
.


----------



## myhui

I was going to say I'll take some pictures of the cosplay people next Saturday night in Japan Town and post them.

But, on second thought, I won't.

I'll bail out on this thread instead.

QED


----------



## mpre53

dougclaysmith said:


> Why is it always a majority of dudes?
> 
> Why, why, why?
> 
> 
> It’s a regular hotdog stand


Portland and Philly usually have a decent percentage of chicks. :wink:

But the Fremont Solstice one in Seattle usually has the best looking ones.


----------



## velodog

dougclaysmith said:


> Why is it always a majority of dudes?
> 
> Why, why, why?
> 
> 
> It’s a regular hotdog stand


Ya mean it ain't a good place to pick up loose wimmen?


----------



## velodog

milkbaby said:


> Why ask permission from a group of about anonymous forum members? Just do it already!
> 
> Personally, I think it would be awesome, especially if you dressed as a bear because everybody loves a bear riding a bicycle.


To bad bears on bikes don't feel the same about monkeys on bikes...


----------



## ogre

This is all normal for the Single Speed World Championships

Singlespeed Worlds 2010 - Rotorua, NZ on Vimeo

If you win you're expected to get a tattoo


----------



## berserk87

Yikes! I could have gone all day without seeing a naked guy rollerblading.


----------



## myhui

Lots of perfectly-made-up Japanese faces here, with videos:

C87 Cosplay Video Coverage -- Quite Marvelous? | Sankaku Complex


----------



## SauronHimself

JCavilia said:


> .
> 
> I can't see me getting into cosplay, but I might wear one of these:
> View attachment 302413


Don't be a red shirt if you want to get picked off by a car on the first ride.


----------



## bvber

SauronHimself said:


> Don't be a red shirt if you want to get picked off by a car on the first ride.


There is an exception though.


----------



## nirVELOvana

I can tell just by the content and tone of their posts that most RBR forum members have more than a little touch of the «Otaku» in their make-up. So you are in good company OP.


----------

